

Buy Jason Sadler's Last Name - ca98am79
https://buymylastname.com/

======
induscreep
Idea: keep buying the jason<currentlastname>.com domain. On Dec 12 sell back
the domain to Jason for a quick profit.

------
cedricd
This will backfire so badly if a porn site wins... Also too bad he didn't do
this during the Presidential campaign. He could have been Jason Romney or
something.

~~~
idupree
"It cannot contain profanity, pornography, or otherwise be abusive or
offensive." -"2. Rules about Changing Jason’s Last Name",
<https://buymylastname.com/terms/>

